# Steel or graphite?



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

I wanted to buy a new club set, I can get a very cheap 12 pc. set but they're all steel shafts (Even woods)

So what's better to get? A set with all steel shafts or all graphite?


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, and if this makes a difference I have only started playing golf (Driving range and practice balls) about 5 days ago.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Normally Graphite are a lot lighter to carry then steel clubs. For newbies, its probably better to go with graphite then steel, but unfortunately their more expensive. A better alternative is to go with steel for the irons and graphite for the woods if possible. Just my opinion...

Del


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, here's what I'm thinking now... I will get a half-set wth steel clubs then buy a Driver with graphite shaft. (Set only contains 3 wood, not driver..)

I think I only need a half-set since I just begun...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You'd probably be better off, just sticking with the 3 wood for now. When ever you get that club down, then you can start thinking about a driver. As as the graphite or steel.. That really depends on your swing. Graphite is normally better for beginners, but you may want to use a launch monitor to find out what is truly best for you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I havent been play for to long about 9 months but not every week and i found that steels were easier to hit with and i hit straighter with them i'm starting to hit better with graphite now driver and hybirds anyway that what i found easier


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Are hybrids Graphite irons?

I think I'll just buy steel then buy a graphite driver.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

My hybirds are i think you can get steel one but from what Ive seen most are graphite


----------

